# is my betta sick/injured ??



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

one of my females has a rough spot developing on her forehead it looks like a scab. the fish is blue and black with brite red outlining on her finnage , th3e spot that appears to look like a scab is read as well possibly her color is changing but im not buying it. she is 5.5 months old (i got her as a 1/4" fry and watched her grow as a potential mate for my elephant ear male) i did attempt to breed her with him but she would not egg up with 4 weeks in a tank with him seperated via seperator. when i took her out 10 days back there was nothing there and she seems as active and happy as ever she eats good .
the main tank has been up a year ammo0 trites0-3 if any ph 7 im not using any chems short of dechlorinater , no meds , no mela/primafix there are 3 other betta between 2 & 5 months old , all are well. i have never seen her bump or scrub her head on plants or drift wood etc. iv thought about everything i have seen and know , does anyone have a clue of what this is..
additinal info on the tank ..
this is not betta only tank there are a mix of doscile fish in the tank.. a few platys and its where i house cory cats and my kuhlly loachs (about 25 loachs live in a big stump) none of my fish have died or pick /chase etc .


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

> trites0-3 if any


Is this nitrIte or nitrAte? If it is nitrIte, then you may have an issue with your cycle you will need to deal with. There should be no nitrItes with a cycled tank.



> 3 other betta between 2 & 5 months old , all are well


Are these other bettas in the same tank as her?

What size is the tank with this betta, platys, corys, and 25 loaches? 

It is hard to tell for sure whether your betta is just changing color, has scraped scales off her head, or has a disease like columnaris which can sometimes show up as patches of odd coloration but normally shows up around the mouth or around the dorsal fin.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I ment nitrates , I use API test kit it shows 0 but as its the final cycle I naturally assume a little is present.
The tank is a 30g and yes all my female Betta are housed together they don't pick or really seem to give eachother attention at all , I have not touched the fish's head but it looks oddly scally , I don't know how to describe it , its strange , also any time I have seen a sick fish it gets a white color around the area either infection or new growth , I don't see any of that here I'm looking at anything it may be , but don't plan to qt or do anything until I'm positive there is an issue


----------

